# New Zealand Rat-a-tat-tats. LOTS OF PICTURES



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there. This is the first time I've posted on here, and naturally it's a post to share with you the cuteness that is my rats. I come from New Zealand, and the lines here are very limited, as are colours, so that'll be why you don't see much variety in my girlies. All my girls are hooded, because... I don't know, lol. 

Anyway, they are as follows. 
Ziggy: _Mink hooded:_ A rescue who was going to be put down because her previous owner no longer wanted her. She is around a year and a half. Very naughty, and loves to sit on the windowsill and is VERY plump. 
Aggie: _Black hooded:_ A petshop girl. Totally hyper active, and around 6 and a half months old. Fastest and nosiest rat I have! She is the top rat, along with Ziggy. 
Mabel: _Argente (amber) hooded:_ From the same petshop as Aggie, but a different litter. She is a shy baby, and about five and a half months old. She hates to be picked up, but is quite happy to poke her nose out at you from the cage. 
Poppy: _Champagne mis-marked berkshire/mis-marked hooded:_ Sweet girl, but very adventurous. Five months old. She is a wee piggy and I swear, will match Ziggy soon. She is about the only rat I have who is happy to be held. 
Gertrude: _Agouti hooded:_ Sister to Poppy. She is the sweetest rat ever, and very shy - although we are making good progress! She is now quite happy to come and poke me with her wet little nose and loves to listen to me when I talk to them. 
Tilly: _Champagne hooded:_ Tilly is a petshop girl too (like all except Ziggy), but she was pretty much a rescue. She is my youngest, at four and a half months. When I took her, she had a severe ear infection that was obviously troubling her a lot, and the petshop refused to take her to the vet. She was the skinniest rat I have ever seen, and she also bit (a lot) - I am sure that was from the pain. Anyway, now she is healthy, but will have a permanent head tilt. She is a naughty little monster, but very sweet, has doubled her weight, and is still gaining more gradually. 

Ziggy:









Aggie:









Mabel: 









Poppy: 









Gertrude:









Tilly: 









Extra pictures: 

Ziggy attempting to replicate the box: 









Ziggy again, with god knows what on her head. I do not know how it got there. I just looked over, and there it was. 









Three rat pile up. From right to left : Aggie, Gertrude, Ziggy. 









Aggie surfing the net:









Mabel (left) and Poppy, snoozing and smiling. 









Hanging out behind my pillows: Aggie (front), Poppy and Tilly (curled up)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cute =)


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

THE RATS ARE SO CUTE!!! I'm so glad you got to save Tilly and Ziggy. It looks like they have a great human


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

*They are soo cute some of there markings look like my rats lol*


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Such cuties!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I love the photos of masses of rats all squashed up together, what fun! And they may be "just hoodeds," but there's certainly some interesting variety and coloring in the mix!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

gertrude is adorable! and the color on mabel in that first picture is stunning, although now i'm beginning to think that was just flash, haha.  all very cute though.

and i love how you've used placemats as floor coverings, very smart, i might consider that!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

All of your rats are so adorable .. 

Gertrude's markings are very cute!


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Couldn't figure out how to delete this post! Sorry guys.


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

> "gertrude is adorable! and the color on mabel in that first picture is stunning, although now i'm beginning to think that was just flash, haha."


Actually, that is about the only picture I have of Mabel, where it shows her colour correctly! Lol. She is slightly darker now, because that was taken a few months ago, but in general - her coat is actually that hue. 

Also, I love Gertrude's colour as well... It's so soft, even though she should have her adult fur (her sister does) and I just love to look at the variety of the agouti hood. She is a pretty rat. 

And my girls say thank you everybody for the compliments!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Poppy has such cool markings, and I love the pic of Angie surfing the net! :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

welcome fellow southern hemisphere-er... your girls are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------

